# Outback Cooking



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, how do you do it? 


Do you do most of the cooking at home and bring it to heat up?


Do you 'go big' or do you keep it simple?


What kind of typical meals would you cook over a weekend?

Thanks for any advice !


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

The fridge will be your ultimate limiter, unless you are packing a cooler w/ice or two. Hey, it just depends upon where you are going and who you are going with. You pretty much have everything you need to "build" a great meal with these trailers, just in a smaller space and with smaller appliances. If the weather is good, then take full advantage of the outdoor door camp stove and outdoor grill. If the weather is looking poor, then plan for meals that you can create using the indoor space. If you are hearty, then no matter what the weather brings, you will get squared away. Simple can be good, especially due to the limited storage space. The key is: you are away from home. Enjoy it! After a day of relaxation or activity, whatever you cook will be good...


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

GoodTimes said:


> Ok, how do you do it?
> 
> 
> Do you do most of the cooking at home and bring it to heat up?
> ...


The activities that we plan to do determine what the menu will be. If it will be a full day away from camp then quick easy meals. If we will be near camp then we pull all the stops out.

I prefer to cook outside. I have a 3 burner stove w/ griddle plus the fold out stove on the side of the trailer. I have a Char Broil Big Easy Infrared cooker / roaster for Tri tip, turkeys, chicken etc.

I always have a Dutch oven for cobblers and what not.

We always plan to have a smoked ham for one of the meals and if the weather gets really bad we can heat that in the trailer oven.

Generally we camp with at least 2 or three other couples so the meals tend to be big and food storage is divided between everyone's RV's so storage is not a problem.

I love to cook so everyone is happy to let me be the chef and they clean up. A win win situation for sure.

We also always pack canned tuna, lunch meats, cereal etc for quick meals.

Some of the meals I prepare are
Sesame chicken stir fry w/ shrimp
I mentioned the tri tip, turkey and ham above.
Tacos, w/ rice and beans ( real easy to make )
The quintessential Bacon and Eggs,
Pancakes, omelets etc
Various trout dishes, however never plan on eating what you catch because the day you plan on eating your fish that you catch&#8230;.. you wont catch anything beyond a minnow.
Various biscuits and breads in the Dutch oven.
Pretty much anything that we cook at home we do camping and as always with a good bottle of wine or two .

Nothing like camping in the great outdoors enjoying good food, good drink and the company of good friends&#8230;..

Start simple.. learn how everything works and size limitation of pans and such can be a problem on the small stoves or in the ovens.
Once you get the feel of things try expanding the menu. Learn to cook over an open flame. I have done lobster tails and bacon wrapped filets that way and it was wonderful.

Just enjoy yourself

Wes


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We normally keep things simple. It's not that we have to, but we don't bpack the full array of spices, etc. Plus, we are on VACATION! To me that means cooking over a fire or grill as much as possible. Also, due to space contraints in the fridge, we try to get more creative with leftovers (Leftover potatos at night: Eggs and fried potatos in the morning. Some leftover steak: Cheesesteak sandwiches for lunch...)


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We take our camper to the family reunion each year and I cook the biggest meal that I fix all year. We have about 30 people and all of us take our campers and tents. It is a great weekend. We deep fry turkeys and bake hams and all the trimmings. That is one of my favorite weekends to go camping. Trial and error is the way to find out how everything works in those small ovens. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We are self-employed, so when we go camping (all though with The Abi-one we are searching for a different word to call it other than camping)it's our fun time so we COOK!! We've done everything from franks and beans to Scotch eggs and Waffles!! As with many things related to camping you just have to do what works for you!!
Most important relax and have fun!!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Any more it's just usually the DW and I and I love to cook. Usually thou I still cook simple meals. Like has been said, I use a grill and sometimes a dutch oven to cook with along with the stove and oven and even the Microwave. When we had our 3 kids along thou we would preplan our meals and precook our meat we would need and then freeze it. Having Chili? Fry 1 lb of ground beef with onions at home and put into freezer bag and freeze. Same with sausage and cubed ham. This saves time and a big mess to clean up of grease splatters all over. Like Nathan said, it is suppose to be a vacation for everyone, so plan meals accordingly. Dutch ovens are good to make stews in. Brown the meat, put in the rest of the vegies and spices, put a few brickets on and 2 hours later you have a stew. It is even self regulation in that the heat last longer than the coals so timing isn't as important as on the stove top. Also, get everyone involved with the meals, no vegetating for anyone. Dad grill, mom prepare the sides, kids get dishes out and help with clean up. That way everyone gets to enjoy themselves. Above all, have fun. If your idea of fun is cooking, go full hog! But if you want to see the sites along with everyone else, KISS (keep it simple stupid).


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We stock cabinets with canned goods and perishibles in fridge for a week. We cook just like we do at home. The first night is always spagetti because we always get there late in the afternoon and it is easy. The rest of the week is usually grilled outside. --Mike


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We really enjoy cooking when camping and make some great meals that taste even better after a long day of hiking ect...

There are some things to know and prepare to make cooking in the Outback easier. As mentioned earlier, your fridge can
be a limiting factor. We normally prepare a few things in advance to save time and space. Typically we will prepare at home a container
of cut up fruit and one or two containers of a side dish such as potatoe salad or a macoroni salad ect... Some lunch meat and fresh
bakery buns are always on the menu. I keep in our fridge at home small contianers of mayo, butter, ketchup mustard ect.. just to
use in the camper so it does not take up as much space. You will find that certain containers sizes fit better in the fridge than others
and do not take up as much room. It's all about stacking every square inch of the fridge and freezer.

As far as cooking goes, we cook many things outdoors if possible to minimize the mess inside, plus it does not get any better than
cooking over the campfire. We bring a long cast iron grate that fits over most fire rings for cooking burgers, ribs and dogs ect...

Typical meals when camping are:

- Eggs and bacon, pancakes
- Breakfast biscuits
- French toast
- Frozen pizza for lunch
- Hot dogs or hamburgers
- tacos or chicken fajitas
- ham buns baked in the oven
- Baby back ribs
- Sometimes steaks 
- Fresh brats
- Home made Chicago deep dish pizza (Genos East)
- Nachos

We have a Dutch oven that we make apple cobblers, stews, and sometimes breakfast hash browns and eggs

Keep a running list as you go camping and write down things to feel you need to bring on your next campout.

Enjoy your new camper!!


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

We have similar meals as mentioned above. We mostly grill outside and then figure out what side we are having with it. In a weeks worth of camping we usually only do two or three big meals. We tend to camp with other families so when we do we determine the meat for the night then have everyone bring a side. We also have one of those grilling baskets which is great to add fresh vegetables, peppers, onions, mushrooms ect and add some seasoning and dressing and just put it on the grill. Makes a great side. Others we camp with often make different salads. This year I'm going to bring the dutch oven and try that out for a change.

We tend to grocery shop for 5-7 days worth of groceries, then plan to go shopping after that. There are usually always places to pick up groceries somewhere near by where ever we have camped. We try to figure out at least the first few meals then we can freeze some meats (hamburgers, chicken) for the end of the week and take it out the day before. When we plan we try to pick a couple easy and then larger meals that way you can sort out what you want depending on what's on the schedule for the days activities.

The great part about RV's is that you can eat similar to at home and actually eat healthy. There's nothing like cooking outside and having a great meal after a day filled with fun activities!

Julie


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

We cook 95% of everything we eat outside. We use the outdoor kitchen, our roadtrip grill, and a toaster oven. The toaster oven I couldn't live without. I never have mastered the OB's oven. It tends to overheat the camper and breads/biscuits are usually uneven.

Our usual meals-
pancakes
big country breakfast - bacon, eggs, gravy, etc.
sandwhiches for lunch
hamburgers, polish sausage, hot dogs
steaks and baked potatoes
chili/soups made in crock pot
kabobs

BTW, DH says it doesn't matter what we eat when we camp because everything taste better at the campground. He says even a balogna sandwhich would be great there!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

So far we really have eaten about the same as at home, except maybe for no roasts and such. You've got a fridge, freezer, stove and microwave. It also helps keep the cost down to not have to shop special for camping - except for s'mores of course.

Last year we had one REALLY laid back trip, where we had little or no schedules and just kind of went with the flow. Meals were not planned so much, and most of it involved the kids cooking over the fire. It was one of the best trips we've had in three years. We plan to do more of that this year. In that case it's grab some chips, some fruit, and a package of bratz and buns and you're done.

This year we're also going to buy a dutch oven and do some stuff like chili over the fire. Something we do annually with Boy Scouts, and it's a blast.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We generally cook most meals while camping. We have cooked elaborate meals and simple ones, but we tend to stick to the simple ones. Grilling out is usually a must. Hobo's on the campfire are also good. Just do what you feel like doing. Keep in mind it would probably be hard to cook several big meals because of limited space. If your like me, I don't want to leave the campground for meals. Evenings in the campground are my favorite.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

The menu really depends on the plans for the trip. If I'll be doing a lot of day trips, I'll bring stuff to make sandwiches for lunch. Then usually something simple for dinner, either heat up a frozen dinner or put something in the crockpot to cook while I'm gone - then dinner is ready when I get back. If I'll be staying at camp all day I like to cook on either the outside stove (mainly breakfast) or on the grill. The microwave comes in handy for heating up frozen veggies. You can be as simple or fancy as you want, just remember the main objective is to have fun, so don't make the cooking too much work.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

We have yet to take our first trip in the Outback, but I can't imagine anything we couldn't cook (maybe in a smaller size or quantity) in this kitchen and using a gas grill (seen too many peeing on the campfire to consider cooking on it). In our camping experience, our favourite meal usually involves local produce as we almost always find a farmers market in the area we are in.

My personal favourite is to slice up tomatoes (beefsteak if available) with salt and pepper, sliced cucumbers in vinager, corn on the cob drowning in butter and salt, and then if I am in the mood, a small T-Bone or Filet along with copious amounts of "almost too cold" lager. I call this the "Healthy Heart Attack".


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

We normaly cook the same as at home. The only exception is to make a Hobo dinner at least once per trip. Some of you may be wondering what a Hobo dinner is and you may know it by a different name. Take some fresh ground beef (even moose or elk is great) and make a patty, place on a sheet of aluminum foil and pile on cut up potatoes, carrots, onions, salt and pepper. Then wrap it in another sheet of foil and grill. No need to turn over and quick, easy, delicious.







I learned how to make it many years ago as a Cub Scout. We tried it at home once, but it wasn't the same. Maybe the feeling of camping is the secret ingredient.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I generally plan my meals based on the weather and what we are doing.

I have a crockpot that I use during the winter and when it is raining alot. I will also use it if I am planning a busy day.

Sometimes I will take stuff out of the freezer that I cooked previously and froze to have the first day at camp.

I have also been known to call the local pizza joint and have a pizza delivered to our campsite.

And we have cooked huge meals and fed everyone we were camping with.

Linda


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

We usually have hot dogs (cooked over fire) the first night because it's fast and easy. Like everyone else, we tend to do most of our cooking outside unless the weather is really bad. I think my kids like pie iron pizzas the best, but I hate cleaning up the irons. No matter what you end up eating, I hope you have a great time in your camper!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

We usually use the slow cooker (crock pot) on days when we sight see and drive further.
The rest of the time we gourmet it in our mini kitchen. I did a full on thanksgiving feast (downsized)
the last we were out. I love the oven!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't think anybody's specifically mentioned it - but there seems to be widely varying degrees of success with the oven. I've know some use it just like the home oven, and others can't seem to cook in it without burning the food. My experience has been in the middle - I use it for things like biscuits fairly often, and find I have to flip them over halfway to prevent burning. Some have had good success putting a pizza stone in there, but it made things worse for me.

So, you'll probably want to do some experimenting in there before you go the "just like at home" route.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> We normaly cook the same as at home. The only exception is to make a Hobo dinner at least once per trip. Some of you may be wondering what a Hobo dinner is and you may know it by a different name. Take some fresh ground beef (even moose or elk is great) and make a patty, place on a sheet of aluminum foil and pile on cut up potatoes, carrots, onions, salt and pepper. Then wrap it in another sheet of foil and grill. No need to turn over and quick, easy, delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmm, one of my favorite camping meals.







Boneless chicken breasts work well too. I usually put the foil wrap right on a bed of coals and cook it for 15 minutes on each side. Can't beat it for ease of preparation and clean up. Plus every one can fix their own just how they like it.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I need a second oven for the OB. I added a pizza stone and found that it helps even out the heat. I've made cookies, cornbread pudding, pizza, broccoli casserole, filet mignon. I also bring the grill for steaks and the clam steamer for little necks and shrimp or lobster. James


----------

